# late period



## Simpkins

I had a failed IVF a couple of months ago and unforuntely my period came 2 days before the test, thing is am now two weeks late and no sign, have taken tests and am BFN.  Did anyone else experience a delay in their cycle.  Just seems a bit unusual!  Was hoping to stat another cycle but it's messed my dates up now


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi

Some women do notice that their periods are a little irregular following IVF because all the drugs can upset the balance of our hormones and subsequently ovulation and cycles.

If you're worried then perhaps see if your GP can give you a BETA HCG blood test to confirm definitively whether you're pg or not, as this will check the actual level of HCG in your blood rather than just whether there is X amount in your pee, depending on the sensitivity of the pg test.  If you're not pg then it's most likely down to the drugs mucking things up a little....I've had it before on one 1 of my IVF cycles.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Simpkins

Thanks for the reply, i hope i am BFP  
I know they say you shouldn't worry, but I can't help it  
Just want to know one way or another.

I just took a test and it didn't work grrrrrrrrrrrr, blank screen doesn't help!

I've got an appointment on Tuesday so I'll try and be good and be patient x


----------



## nbr1968

I had BFN in June and the AF after the treatment was an "odd" one - the one after that earlier this month was about 5 days late! I knew I could not be BFP because DH and I took a break after the treatment, so I believe it was the drugs messing up the cycle.

Hope that helps

Nbrxxx


----------



## Simpkins

well still no sign, I asked my doctors to take a blood test to be sure


----------



## Simpkins

BFN    and still no sign


----------



## bEX2010

Hiya.

I have the same.I bled on the day my test was due for a week (10th July) but havent bleed since.My period is normally at the end of the month !  I want to start trying to work out when I am most fertile as we can't afford another shot at IVF.We got the last one on the NHS as out PCT funds one cycle.Its frustrating isn't it. Without Periods you have the hope that you could be pregnant.We are trying naturally anyway while we save up.It can't do any harm.


----------



## Simpkins

finally have something!  Just under three weeks late and i'm not really bleeding, just had massive blood clots about 5 cm long  

The clinic said it's unusual and I should wait another month for another bleed and see how I react, have read all sorts on the internet and all of it v scary.  Am thinking its more likely a surge of hormones because I'm very teary and hormonal which is unusual for me!  the clinic doesn't think it is though!

Bex thanks for responding thought it was just me, it's so frustrating.  I hope it works for you  , we only had 1 free one too but I was lucky to get some inheritance which will help pay for a go.  I think I will wait until me body is back to normal, although the clinic said it should be fine, my body clock is definitely messed up at the minute!


----------



## bEX2010

Hiya Simpkins,

Funny enough I was given some money as inheritence and have been saving it to go towards another go.We need Icsi due to Bf sperm count, this is the most expensive procedure.

After the IVF has failed I am now considering maybe sharing my eggs as they retrived 9 ,8 fertilised and 3 made it to day 5.The clinic said I would be a good candidate because of my age, fsh level etc. I would like to do it to help a couple that are not able produce their own eggs. Ovisously I have given it lots of thought but will need counselling before I go ahead.

I hope everything works out for you too!

My cycle has not sorted itself out yet ,I bleed on test day for a week(10th July) and no sign of AF still.It normally comes at the end of the month.

Bx


----------



## bEX2010

still no AF!!


----------



## Simpkins

you must be going stir crazy, have you done a pregnancy test?  I got the doctor to do a blood test just to be sure and put my mind at rest.


----------



## bEX2010

hiya, Af did come back and its back fully   Oh well. I am not sure if we are going to go back down the IVF route. at the moment we don't have the money. Had a letter from the clinic and they said we were "unlucky" it didn't work. I thought "unlucky" what a word.

Hope everything is going ok for you!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Because the buserelin switches off the pituitary the bleed that you get at the end of an IVF cycle or after stopping the drugs is not technically a period but rather a withdrawal bleed. It is artificially induced.

You have to wait for the pituitary to recover from the down regulation before a new ovulatory cycle can commence. This can take several weeks. Only after you have ovulated will you get a true period 2 weeks after ovulation.

After my FET cycle that was BFN I stopped the drugs and had a very heavy withdrawal bleed after 5 days. It then took about 5-6 weeks for my true cycle to return. After my miscarriage it took 7 weeks.


----------



## bEX2010

yeah, still "on" but at a funny time of the month.I normally was on my af around the end of the month.

My"  withdrawal bleed" started on the 9thI bleed for 11 days and was in loads of pain. Then didn't have one again until 17th.I hope that my cycle is sorted out now. 

I am at the stage when I don't know if I can go through another cycle and also can not afford it!!

How are you all getting on?


----------



## Simpkins

This is just weird now, after having a miscarriage or surge of hormones the month after the failed IVF, been waiting for period and waiting, then I had a bleed 3 weeks late for a day.  Anyway my boobs are sore and I woke up feeling quite sickie, took a preganancy test and I'm over 6 weeks pregnant.  

So happy, just hope the little blighter likes it in there, feel a bit guilty with the alcohol I've drunk and my mad exercise regime (I know why I'm not losing the weight now!) 

Just goes to show don't lose hope, relax and miracles do happen.


----------



## bEX2010

That is brilliant news  ,thankyou for posting simpkins it has given me hope.

my af is still not quite right. I had a period on the 17th August and then again ot until the 22nd Sept and I was nearly thinking I could be preg but then it came.Did you use anything to help you or was it just lots of bms?

Well done anyway  I am really happy for you! my time will come one day I hope xx


----------



## Simpkins

Forgot to mention that I've been taking the vitamins suggested with added royal jelly and propolis to improve my egg quality!  Also as we've been busy all year with the IVF we hadn't taken any holidays and I've taken loads which would have reduced my stress levels enormously!


----------



## IGWIN79

Congrats hun on your BFP , bet you are on cloud nine


----------

